# Frustrated D Back Is it the Antidepressant?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I am so frustrated. Three weeks ago(previous post)I started Paxil CR. Almost went nuts. Then psych put me back on Effexor Xr again. Did the 37.5 then 75mg. this entire week as soon as I eat BAM the D hits. I work for my gastro and he is running blood work and stool sample told me to up the Colestid but thats not even helping. Seems as if this only happens in the afternoon right after lunch. Don't eat much in the a.m. to avoid troubles. Has anyone gotten D from Effexor? It never did that to me before or hasn't it been long enough to help?>Vamplady


----------

